# Hooray for popcorn!



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Today was a first....

A taper friend of mine had me come down and smear some mud over popcorn that had been lightly sanded. We put 18 sacks of 90 minute on an area roughly 1000 sq. ft. (leaving hand sized "pock marks" randomly scattered about). It was fun. And it looks like a$$, but as everyone down there seemed to be fond of saying "Anything looks better than popcorn". Tomorrow we attack it with 80 grit and a big jug of elbow grease to see if we can't make it pretty.

Whatever happened to scraping the stuff off and doing a nice skip on it?


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

I would probably have wet it down and scraped it. Nothing fun about none of it, but all that dust and durabond is more than I would want to mess with.

I hope the day goes by for you fast, because it sounds like it will be a ruff one.

Bill


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Bill....unfortunately, the day did not go by fast at all. But lucky me, I got to sand it all by myself (sanding hot mud off a 10' 6" lid on stilts...yay!). 

I'm in agreement with you, scrape is the way to go. I think the end result of what we came up with would have been much better with lightweight topping mud...the popcorn "pockets" we left showing actually look pretty tricked out with a unique depth, but you couldn't get a nice smooth plane over the top with the hot mud. I really don't know why they chose to go this route, but the money was really good so I said "yep...whatever you like".


----------



## proficient Mudder (Aug 28, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Hey Bill....unfortunately, the day did not go by fast at all. But lucky me, I got to sand it all by myself (sanding hot mud off a 10' 6" lid on stilts...yay!).
> 
> I'm in agreement with you, scrape is the way to go. I think the end result of what we came up with would have been much better with lightweight topping mud...the popcorn "pockets" we left showing actually look pretty tricked out with a unique depth, but you couldn't get a nice smooth plane over the top with the hot mud. I really don't know why they chose to go this route, but the money was really good so I said "yep...whatever you like".


 
Well heck at least you got to do all the sanding :blink:. Glad your hard work payed good for ya.

Bill


----------

